# Kayak fishing



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was looking into getting a kayak for fishing. How hard is it to fish from one? Any advice would be appreciated!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobbyblitzcreek (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not hard to fish from a yak at all! Just make sure when you get one its big enough for all your gear. You can also find some that are made for fishing and come with a dry storage compartment and rod holders but they can be pricy. If you don't buy a one made for fishing they will still normally have a dry storage compartment and you can easily install rod holders yourself which can be better cause you can place them where you want them. You sit lover to the water so the wind tends to not be as bad as a canoe and carrying/transporting yaks are way easier and you can get into tight spots in creeks and rivers. I would say its a great idea!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a sit on top and its easy to fish out of it. Get a bonus workout in 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Do they make mounts for a trolling motor?? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Question... Do you have to register a kayak and buy a 3yr license sticker for it?


----------



## wags1979 (Mar 26, 2008)

yes i believe there is a special sticker for them.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my first year fishing out of a yak and it has become my new favorite way to fish! There's nothing like fighting a monster fish and feeling it pull your yak around. We call that a hillbilly sleighride. 

When I first got my yak I took it out once without any fishing poles just to get a feel for handling it. The next time I took some poles with me and didn't worry so much about catching fish but just getting used to casting, reeling, controlling the yak one handed while holding a rod in the other hand, and figuring out the best way to store my stuff so I could easily switch lures if I needed to without having to paddle to the bank. By my third trip out on the yak I was catching fish and it was awesome! I now take it out any chance I get! 

I highly recommend getting a yak!


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Eliminator said:


> Question... Do you have to register a kayak and buy a 3yr license sticker for it?


Yes there are 2 different stickers you could buy when you register your kayak.

1.) $20 This sticker is good for 3 yrs but you need to supply your own numbers on the side of your hull.

2.) $25 This is sticker is also good for 3 yrs but this one comes with your hull numbers on the sticker....GET THIS ONE.

The first sticker I put on my kayak blew off on the express way. A replacement was only $5.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Kayak fishing is awesome. I got pulled around the Cuyahoga last summer by a 32.5 inch Northern Pike.


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

I have been doing it for 4 years and love it. The flexibility as to where you can go. I even went to Florida this winter and kayak fished the Gulf intercostal bays around Bradenton, Bonita Springs and Panama City. Spanish mackerel were a blast along with Sea Trout not to mention the nice weather. I mostly fish NE Ohio. Of the many things I have tried kayak fishing is one of my favorites. I too bought a regular kayak and then outfitted it the way I wanted. Lot of times I pick a park and camp a few days and kayak fish. Good luck.


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is mounting a trolling motor worth it??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Jae7675 said:


> Is mounting a trolling motor worth it??
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It can be done but I dont think it would be worth it.


----------



## Bass_Master_Buck (May 25, 2013)

I'm interested in getting a kayak as well! I think it would be fun and i'd be able to enjoy fishing the reservoirs by me more, since I don't have a boat.


----------



## DazeOff (May 28, 2013)

Some of the fishing kayaks seem like they are a few $$$. There always seems to be a few for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## Bass_Master_Buck (May 25, 2013)

Yeah they are! I've been searching on their and eBay. Tough to find local sales though on it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Why put a trolling motor on a YAK.!! That takes all the sport out of kayak fishing.
I have the sit on top Manta Ray by Native Kayaks. If you a want a motor on your yak
Look into the PROPEL by Native , Pedal power with reverse . BassYakker has one and loves
it. You would end up spending the same amount funds on this $2k


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

I like to walleye fish and just wondered how one would keep a consistent troll or drift speed that's all.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pkowilich (Jul 23, 2010)

i fly fish off my sit on top. if i'm not flying, i bring a very short pole, often an ice fishing pole for blue gill, rock bass, and crappie.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Jae7675 said:


> I like to walleye fish and just wondered how one would keep a consistent troll or drift speed that's all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Keeping a constant speed is pretty easy esp. if you have a GPS. BUT, the ability to have an inconsistent speed is what most boaters are looking for! I occasionally stop trolling to allow baits to drop or even come to a dead stop in order to get hit. This is easier then zig-zagging or kicking the motor in and out of neutral.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

If your on a tight budget maybe you can afford one of these.


----------



## Bass_Master_Buck (May 25, 2013)

Haha nice one eliminator! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't take it wrong Jae, were laughing with you not at you, I'm thinking kayak right with ya, just thought it was a funny pic, it's been up a couple times here already.
And they do outfit kayaks with trolling motors if that's what you want, I saw you can even buy one with motor already outfitted.


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Idk thats pretty sweet. I think id go with a recliner on top though.


----------



## Maciejewski (Jun 14, 2012)

Jae7675 said:


> Is mounting a trolling motor worth it??
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



If you put a trolling motor on it you have to get a different/more expensive registration sticker. the cheap ones are for boats that never have and never will have motors on them.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Love my kayak. I have a Wilderness Systems Ride 135. I'm moving back to NE Ohio and can't wait to get into some fishing up there. Kinda bored with things down around Columbus.


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I've never fished from one before so I was just looking at speed control.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

JAE,

I have a hand held GPS that I use to monitor my kayak speed. My procedure is paddle to where I want to fish, drift a little, then decide what mix of paddling drifting base on conditions (wind, current)


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there a huge difference between the 300 & 600 dollar ones? I may get one today but wanted to go a little cheaper for now in case I don't care for it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I am not experienced enough to give advise on the difference in price but I'll tell you a little story.
Last year I was on WB fishing near the beach cove, my boat was anchored I was just relaxing and I kept hearing these laughs and giggles getting closer and closer, finally saw this kayak and waved at the guy, he came right over very friendly like with animated like enthusiasm and said check out my new kayak best 10 bucks I ever spent! 
He had bought it only 2 hrs earlier at a yardsale, it was just a blow-up inflatable kayak but heck yea never saw one before it was really cool and I'll bet a great introduction to the sport tool, maybe you could check that route, then buy a top of the line model if you like the sport.


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

now that's funny


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=4002650&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417969

This is the one I have but it's grey and I installed a rod holder in the front.


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I picked one up off Craigslist. Nothing special but it's for fishing. So where is the best place to start. I'm familiar w/ most of the lakes around here since I used to have an actual boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

If you want a $300 kayak look at the SEA EAGLES inflatables.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

Stuhly said:


> If you want a $300 kayak look at the SEA EAGLES inflatables.


I wouldn't recommend an inflatable kayak. the places that I have gone in mine an inflatable would have been torn to shreds.


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Like I said I got one today. Not rubber. It's a 10'6 one very similar to the angler ones dicks has. Two molded rod holders on the back and one Scotty up front.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just not sure where to start. Of course I'd like to start walleye drifting at Berlin or Milton but I'm new to the kayak deal!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I would suggest an electric only lake like Mogadore, maybe even the 9.9 lakes like wingfoot or walbourn, of course the no wake end of West Branch would be good too if you I see yaks there olot.


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what I was thinking too thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Jae,
I fish Berlin with a kayak every weekend. Dont be spooked. There are a lot of A wholes out there but if you get out early and you are smart about where you go it is no problem. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

I fish berlin all year long with a kayak drifting trolling and jigging. If you go out early it is not bad. You do need to avoid the pleasure boaters after about 10 or 11 AM.

sorry for the double post. The first did not show up in OHUB for some reason.
Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have to say yes there is a bit of a difference. However if you want a superior kayak that is going to last and make it really enjoyable you are going to spend $800 or more. I love my Wilderness Systems Ride 135. It is super stable, handles waves nice for fishing on Lake Erie and with the movable seat I can make it easier to paddle on creeks and rivers by sliding the seat towards the center or towards the rear for speed and tracking on flat water. Plus I can kneel or stand for site fishing due to the stability.




Jae7675 said:


> Is there a huge difference between the 300 & 600 dollar ones? I may get one today but wanted to go a little cheaper for now in case I don't care for it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Knod (May 7, 2013)

Do your homework. Check out kayak fishing on the web. See if you can find a dealer that will let you demo some yaks before you buy. A good general information site is yakangler.com

I'd steer clear of a cheap yak that won't really meet your needs. Shop around and you'll find what works for you. 

Good luck and I hope you find what you're looking for. Yak fishing in FUN.

Tight lines,

Knod


----------

